# Distaff - cover reveal!



## Jo Zebedee

To celebrate International Women’s Day we’re sharing the cover of Distaff, an all-female Science Fiction Anthology featuring female authors from the sffchronicles, including Juliana Spink Mills, Jo Zebedee, Damaris Brown, Kerry Buchanan, Rosie Oliver, Em Tett, Jane O’Reilly Susan Boulton and Shellie Horst.



The word Distaff has taken on a 


negative connotation lately. Originally a ‘distaff’ was a tool used in the spinning of thread for cloth. It refers to ‘women’s work’ in a traditionally passive-aggressive Victorian manner.

The anthology will be released in August of this year. It features a wide range of stories with little in common except their genre – science fiction – and the fact that they are women’s work from cover to cover.


----------



## CTRandall

Great looking cover! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations on the cover.  I'm so looking forward to reading the book.


----------



## Serendipity

hm.... all I'm going to say is that those who get chance to read this anthology are in for a science fictional treat of the first order!


----------



## Brian G Turner

It's such a good cover - and somehow the word "Distaff" looks as though it's created from SF acronyms.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

yay!


----------



## Vaz

Fantastic looking cover!


----------



## Droflet

Coming in late, as usual. Well done Jo, and the best of luck with it. Great group of authors you've got there.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Droflet said:


> Coming in late, as usual. Well done Jo, and the best of luck with it. Great group of authors you've got there.



Cheers, Drof! It’s a great line up and Millymollymo totally nailed the cover


----------



## Abernovo

Late to the party, but this is a great cover! Really looking forward to this book.


----------

